# DSDT per Acer Aspire [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Ho un laptop Acer Aspire 1307LC con un AMD Athlon XP 2200+, 512 MB di ram.

Funziona tutto bene; l'unico problema è che: sprigiona un calore spaventoso!

Ho guardato un po' come funzionava l'ACPI e, scoprendo questo howto, sono entrato nel magico mondo delle DSDT   :Smile: 

Sono riuscito a correggere la mia, in modo che il compilatore iasl mi desse 0 errori e 0 warning; ora infatti la carico ad ogni avvio grazie all'opzione presente nel kernel per le DSDT personalizzate.

Ma non c'è nessuna differenza rispetto a quando con la compilazione ottenevo 1 warning...

Dopo 2 o tre minuti che il portatile è acceso, la ventola comincia a girare e non si ferma più...e il portatile diventa veramente incandescente!

Ho letto, non mi ricordo dove, che la DSDT può essere anche sintatticamente corretta, ma comunque non essere corretta dal punto di vista semantico...Cosa significa e come posso rimediare al problema secondo voi?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Secondo me il calore sprigionao e' una diretta conseguenza del tipo di processore: l'ahlon xp NON e' un processore mobile e non so nemmeno se supporti un qualche tipo di scaling delle frequenze. Quindi mi sa che ti tocca munirti di sistema di ricircolo esterno o aspettare l'inverno!

Ciao

----------

## canduc17

Infatti non supporta lo scaling delle frequenze...ma quando c'era su Windows non era una fornace del genere!

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao io ho un acer aspire 1556LC con processore athlonxp 2800 e con powernowd gestisco la frequenza del processore, e con athcool dovresti risolvere il problema del calore.

Ciao

----------

## canduc17

Interessante quello script, non lo conoscevo.

Ho trovato anche questa pagina sui chipset supportati (e il mio c'è, essendo un VIA KT133) e quest'altra sul Powersaving per processori Athlon.

Ma la situazione non cambia nè con athcool, nè con gli hack a riga di comando consigliati nella seconda pagina (che poi dovrebbero fare la stessa cosa).

Lasciando acceso il pc (senza lavorarci) la ventola continua a frullare a più non posso e la temperatura della CPU è in costante aumento...

E' partita da 12 gradi appena acceso e adesso è a 34...e immagino continuerà a crescere...

...ecco i 35 gradi...(sto monitorando con KSensors)

Suggerimenti?

P.S.: ma anche 35 gradi non sono pochini? Forse il problema non è della ventola che gira anche quando non ce n'è bisogno, piuttosto che strettamente del processore?

----------

## Manwhe

Uso anche gkrellm e riesco a gestire la velocita' delle ventole in base alla temperatura (ho avuto non poche difficolta' a metterlo a punto)

Ciao

----------

## canduc17

Ok, ma devo avere dei problemi con la configurazione di lm_sensors, perchè in KSensors non mi vengono visualizzati gli rpm delle ventole.

Dove ci sono i "tachimetri" delle due ventole, sopra non c'è altro che uno zero rosso lampeggiante...

Quindi 40 gradi non sono troppi per un processore?

Hai qualche buon howto da consigliarmi?

----------

## Manwhe

Spero ti sia utile  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/lm-sensors.html

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma la situazione non cambia nè con athcool, nè con gli hack a riga di comando consigliati nella seconda pagina (che poi dovrebbero fare la stessa cosa).
> 
> 

 

tieni conto che è un Acer. fai un backup e pulisci le ventole.

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> tieni conto che è un Acer.

 E quindi? *cloc3 wrote:*   

> fai un backup e pulisci le ventole

 Ma il fatto che lm_sensors non me le veda mi sembra improbabile derivi dalla sporcizia...O no?

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> E quindi?

 

esiste una letteratura culinaria infinita sull'impiego di tostapane Acer.

se lo desideri posso inviarti una raccolta di manicaretti direttamente sperimentati sul mio wlmi1520.

il software potrà forse aiutarti un po', ma la macchina è quella.

quando comincia a scaldare, devi rassegnarti ad usarla con giudizio.

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> esiste una letteratura culinaria infinita sull'impiego di tostapane Acer

   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Okkei...ma, per capire, 40 gradi per la cpu sono tanti o pochi?

E soprattutto: era una Acer anche quando ci girava Windows, ma ribadisco che non faceva tutto sto caldo...

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   esiste una letteratura culinaria infinita sull'impiego di tostapane Acer    
> 
> Okkei...ma, per capire, 40 gradi per la cpu sono tanti o pochi?
> 
> 

 

pochi. pochissimi.

un processore in condizioni di lavoro intenso è sempre sopra ai 50.

però, se a te partono le ventole, un motivo ci deve essere.

in questi casi le decisioni le prende la bios, e secondo me è meglio lasciarla fare.

soprattutto se hai dubbi sul software, che potrebbe leggere male le temperature.

per gli Acer, ho letto di fenomeni simili anche in ambiente Windows.

con il tempo, le ventole si sporcano e le cose peggiorano.

il kernel più aggressivo può giocare la sua parte, ma ci penserei più volte a cercare la colpa lì.

se le temperature stanno troppo a lungo sopra i 70 gradi si può supporre che alcune parti della macchina ne risentano. per esempio gli hd, che hanno molte componenti meccaniche. dai 90 in su dovresti trovare il punto di fusione. ma te ne accorgi subito.

tieni conto in queste cose che tutto è relativo, che le misure sono localizzate in pochi punti della Mb, che ci possono essere ritardi ed errori nei rilievi ...

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> E soprattutto: era una Acer anche quando ci girava Windows, ma ribadisco che non faceva tutto sto caldo...

 

hai attivato nel kernel il supporto per il frequency scaling (PowerNow!) per il tuo Athlon Mobile?

----------

## canduc17

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> hai attivato nel kernel il supporto per il frequency scaling (PowerNow!) per il tuo Athlon Mobile?

 

Ho già detto sopra che il mio processore non ha la possibilità di cambiare la frequenza.

Non è un Athlon Mobile, ma un Athlon XP!

Almeno hai considerato la mia obiezione che su Windows andava meglio...

Altre idee?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho già detto sopra che il mio processore non ha la possibilità di cambiare la frequenza.
> 
> Non è un Athlon Mobile, ma un Athlon XP!
> 
> Almeno hai considerato la mia obiezione che su Windows andava meglio...

 

veramente è la prima volta che TU dici che NON è un Mobile.

e giusto per far chiarezza: Athlon Mobile non esiste come processore AMD, semmai esiste Athlon XP Mobile, che è una variante dell'Athlon XP (ma sempre un XP resta) con l'aggiunta del PowerNow! e senza moltiplicatore bloccato.

la mia precedente domanda te l'ho posta perchè prima di rispondere al tuo thread sono andato a consulatare sul sito Acer la doc ufficiale del notebook in questione, e risulta che tale notebook supporti SOLO gli Athlon XP Mobile; ora quindi c'è da capire se:

- hai realmente un Athlon XP Mobile dentro al notebook oppure è un Athlon XP normale; se risulta essere un normale XP, si spiegherebbe il perchè il notebook ti diventa incandescente visto che dissipa qualcosa come 80/100W contro i 25W della versione Mobile. per verificarlo dovresti aprire il notebook e vedere se monta una CPU originale fornita da Acer (in bundle con il notebook), o se è stato cannibalizzato da qualche rivenditore che ha fatto un upgrade "casereccio" ficcandoci per sbaglio un Athlon XP normale (ma potrebbe anche essere un errore della stessa Acer).

- è il kernel linux che non è in grado di rilevare correttamente la CPU come un Mobile (qualora ovviamente sia effettivamente una versione Mobile); ciò spiegherebbe il perchè su Win lo scaling della CPU funziona e su linux no.

fai i dovuti controlli del caso e poi riportaci i tuoi risultati, solo così forse riusciamo a venire a capo di questo dilemma.

p.s.: propendo per l'ipotesi che sia stato montato un processore CPU Athlon XP normale, altrimenti se fosse un Mobile non scalderebbe così tanto anche senza lo scaling (prendo come base la tua affermazione: "incandescente", sperando che non sia una tua esagerazione)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> veramente è la prima volta che TU dici che NON è un Mobile.
> 
> e giusto per far chiarezza: Athlon Mobile non esiste come processore AMD, semmai esiste Athlon XP Mobile, che è una variante dell'Athlon XP (ma sempre un XP resta) con l'aggiunta del PowerNow! e senza moltiplicatore bloccato.
> ...

 

Allora, io ho avuto per un paio d'anni un portatile della stessa serie (1304LC) e devo dire che in fondo non è malaccio (funziona ancora, ce l'ha la mia ragazza). Il difetto di riscaldare come un forno continua ad averlo, ma confermo che il processore è un Mobile Athlon XP (il mio un 1800+). La ventola partiva praticamente tutte le volte che il processore usciva dallo stato idle (temp di circa 40/50°), ed in compilazione con gentoo arrivavo a temperature (dichiarate da lm_sensors, ma in parte "confermate" anche dal bios) superiori agli 80°! Un aiuto enorme mi è stato dato da questo semplice programmino: athcool.

----------

## canduc17

Non capisco...Nel libretto di istruzioni del portatile c'è scritto che è un Athlon XP...però:

```
candacer canduc # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1800.152

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts fid vid

bogomips        : 3601.62

clflush size    : 32
```

E allora perchè:

```
candacer canduc # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Per favore, comunicare errori e malfunzionamenti a linux@brodo.de.

analisi della CPU 0:

  nessun modulo o modulo cpufreq sconosciuto per questa CPU
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

lm_sensors (o ksensors?) evidentemente non funziona bene (o più probabilmente è configurato male): a parte le due ventole che non vengono viste, la temperatura del processore viene rilevata troppo bassa: quando ho acceso il portatile era a 5 gradi! Poi fino adesso è cresciuta ed è addirittura a 35!

athcool l'ho già provato, tipo adesso è attivo sul portatile, ma la ventola non dà segni di cedimento, continua a frullare disperatamente!

----------

## nick_spacca

Hai provato a fare delle prove con qualche altro sistema operativo? Tipo con Win succede lo stesso?? Eventualmente prova con un cd-live di Knoppix/Ubuntu e vedi cosa ti da, se riconosce diversamente il processore...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   hai attivato nel kernel il supporto per il frequency scaling (PowerNow!) per il tuo Athlon Mobile? 
> 
> Ho già detto sopra che il mio processore non ha la possibilità di cambiare la frequenza.
> 
> Non è un Athlon Mobile, ma un Athlon XP!
> ...

 

Visto che ora abbiamo scoperto che non era cosi' vero che il tuo processore nn supporta lo scaling delle frequenze... hai compilato nel kernel il modulo adatto ?

----------

## canduc17

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Visto che ora abbiamo scoperto che non era cosi' vero che il tuo processore nn supporta lo scaling delle frequenze... hai compilato nel kernel il modulo adatto ?

 Credo di sì:

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling

  <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

        Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

  <*>   'performance' governor

  <*>   'powersave' governor

  ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

  <M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

  <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

  ---   CPUFreq processor drivers

  <M>   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!
```

Dubbio:

Tutte le volte che accendo il pc, l'orologio è indietrissimo, probabilmente la batteria della scheda madre è scarica (mai cambiata in 4 anni)...può essere un problema per l'interazione con i sensori o con il bios?

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [*] CPU Frequency scaling
> 
> ...

 

diavolo. ti sembra una impostazione adatta a un computer che cuoce le uova alla coque?

questo è ciò che cercavo di dirti prima. la macchina è quella che. mettiti nell'idea di rinunciare un po' alle prestazioni.

i dubbi sull'orologio postali in un altro thread, altrimenti ci si scarichi le batterie  :Smile:  .

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> [*] CPU Frequency scaling
> 
> ...

 Ragazzi, ma cosa ne so?

Uno che non ha una gran esperienza cosa deve fare oltre che seguire le guide ufficiali?!

Siccome nella guida alla gestione energetica quel modulo c'era, io l'ho inserito!

Quindi se non voglio sventolamenti vari non devo usare il processore alla massima frequenza?

Allora non è vero che l'ACPI su Linux funziona bene come quello su Windows!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Siccome nella guida alla gestione energetica quel modulo c'era, io l'ho inserito!
> 
> Quindi se non voglio sventolamenti vari non devo usare il processore alla massima frequenza?
> 
> Allora non è vero che l'ACPI su Linux funziona bene come quello su Windows!

 

sì, puoi metterli tutti built-in, poi scegli quale governor usare tramile le cpufreq-utils

 *Quote:*   

> <M>   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

 

vedo che è settato come modulo, ma poi lo carichi dopo che ha fatto il boot (ho il dubbio che non venga caricato in automatico da hal)? in caso mettilo built-in, e attiva i msg di debug per lo scaling e l'ACPI (così vedi in dmesg gli errori rilevati).

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ma cosa ne so?
> 
> Uno che non ha una gran esperienza cosa deve fare oltre che seguire le guide ufficiali?!
> 
> Siccome nella guida alla gestione energetica quel modulo c'era, io l'ho inserito!
> ...

 

l'esperienza si costruisce con pazienza. e comunque non è mai abbastanza.

quando ti viene proposta una serie di opzioni, non copiarla mai passivamente, ma cerca di adattarla al tuo problema.

non volevo essere aggressivo, solo invitarti a trarre da solo certe conclusioni quando possibile.

in windows non ti verrà mai proposta una scelta tra settantaquattro governor diversi e non avrai bisogno di porti alcuna domanda.

i governor sono le funzioni del kernel che regolano le frequenze della cpu. per sapere quale sia quello attivo sul tuo computer puoi fare:

```

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

ovvio che performance non sarà adatto alla tua situazione.

avendo dubbi sulla configurazione della macchina, io avrei rinunciato persino a compilarlo.

dopodichè, il governor si può controllare in qualunque momento, come dice !equilibrium.

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ```
> ...

 Il problema è che le mie directory arrivano solo fino a /sys/device/system/cpu/cpu0.

La directory successiva cpufreq non ce l'ho...

Sarà anche per quello che cpufreq-info mi dà errore?

EDIT: Ettelo credo, mannaggia ammè! Ho lasciato la configurazione del kernel tale e quale a quella della guida:

```
ACPI( Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ) Support --->

    [*] ACPI Support

    [ ]   Sleep States

    [ ]     /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated)

    [*]   AC Adapter

    [*]   Battery

    <M>   Button

    <M>   Video

    [ ]   Generic Hotkey

    <M>   Fan

    <M>   Processor

    <M>     Thermal Zone

    < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras

    < >   IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras

    < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras

    (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

    [ ]   Debug Statements

    [*]   Power Management Timer Support

    < >   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Ma di quei moduli non ne caricavo neanche uno...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ora ho ricompilato il kernel con tutti questi built-in e (magia delle magie!) cpufreq-utils funziona!

Facendo 

```
cpufreq-set -g ondemand
```

è diventato il portatile più silenzioso del mondo...

Ora ripercorrerò passo-passo la guida per fare una configurazione ottimale...forse devo riconfigurare anche lm_sensors, perchè le ventole, anche se ora sono silenziose, restano comunque invisibili...

Grazie a tutti!

----------

